# DB-Server schmiert ab



## Guest (28. Mrz 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein ganz eigenartiges Phänomen. Bei mir passiert es manchmal (dabei ist manchmal zu beachten), dass der Datenbankserver abschmiert und ich trotzdem mein ConnectionObjekt das heißt die Referenz behalte. Jetzt kann ich natürlich keine Überprüfung mehr machen, ob con == null und ich kann auch das ConnectionObjekt nicht mehr closen (weil es ja nicht mehr existiert).
Mein Ansatz ist nun in diesem Fall das con-Objekt einfach null zu setzen und ein neues con-Objekt zu erzeugen. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung ob ich dann eine unendliche Anzahl von con-Objekten aufbaue.
Zur Info: Interbase 6.5 ist meine DB.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung
Jürgen


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Mrz 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Ansatz ist nun in diesem Fall das con-Objekt einfach null zu setzen und ein neues con-Objekt zu erzeugen. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung ob ich dann eine unendliche Anzahl von con-Objekten aufbaue.



Na ja..ein besserer Ansatz wäre wohl den DbServer zu warten...


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2006)

Was meinst du mit warten? Ein Update dieser Version bekomme ich nicht mehr. Es bleibt mir also nur über einen neuen zu kaufen!? Das kann doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. Wenn mir der DB-Server abschmiert muss ich doch Programmiertechnisch eine Möglichkeit haben diese abzufangen?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Mrz 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit warten? Ein Update dieser Version bekomme ich nicht mehr. Es bleibt mir also nur über einen neuen zu kaufen!? Das kann doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. Wenn mir der DB-Server abschmiert muss ich doch Programmiertechnisch eine Möglichkeit haben diese abzufangen?



Natürlich gibts da Möglichkeiten, aber gut ist das nicht. Kleines Beispiel:

Wenn dein Auto ein Loch im Tank hat, dann gehst du ja auch in die Werkstatt. Oder nimmst du jedesmal einen 10Liter-Kanister Benzin mit ?

Es wäre sinnvoller den Fehler zu suchen und zu beheben anstatt ihn zu akzeptieren und irgendwie drumrum zu programmieren.


----------



## DP (28. Mrz 2006)

wer fährt den eigentlich wieder hoch wenn der abgeschmiert ist?


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2006)

Ich denke mal der Fehler liegt nicht an mir, da der Fehler in unrythmischen Abständen auftaucht. Ergo liegt der Fehler am Datenbankserver selbst. Das heißt mir bleibt nur einen neuen zu kaufen!?

Wenn er abschmiert merk ich das indem das Programm eine Exception wirft. Danach muss ich das Programm beenden und neu starten (dann funktioniert es wieder ohne dass ich irgendetwas am Server geändert habe). 

Danke


----------



## DP (28. Mrz 2006)

dann schmiert auch nicht der server ab sondern du hast einen bug in deinem code.

check auch mal die logfiles des servers


----------

